# COHIBA HIGH TECH Lazer Induction Touchable Torch Flame Lighter



## Lightninrod (May 17, 2014)

Has anyone here had any experience with this or a similar lighter? It's battery powered. I should get mine next week. Yes, I should have asked before I ordered but…. I couldn't find any reviews but the concept is intriguing. 

Dan


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Is this what you are asking about?

Amazon.com: HIGH TECH COHIBA touchable INDUCTION cigarette cigar torch butane gas lighter: Everything Else

It looks like a butane powered torch to me. What is different is that it is touch activated. But it doesn't appear to be using a laser to light our cigars...

I would be interested to see a link to what you purchased if it is different.
Anyroad, it looks like it would be a nicely shaped flame. The big difference is Q.C. which is relevant to how long the lighter continues to work.
We will need to depend on you for that info :thumb:

Best wishes, _ Dafiddla_


----------



## Lightninrod (May 17, 2014)

Yes, that's it. Thank you for posting a link as I couldn't. I found it on ebay for a much lower price($35). Supposedly NIB. It's butane but the ignition is powered by the flat, circular battery… I think. Will do a followup.


----------



## Buckeye Stogie (Aug 10, 2014)

For the price there's a multitude of quad flame lighters like the: Jetline Magna Quad-Flame Lighter. Cheap but effective... That Cohiba looks awesome though.


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

Butane lighters are unreliable enough adding something else that can go wrong with it is a recipe for trouble. Looks cool though.


----------



## Lightninrod (May 17, 2014)

It finally arrived. Great presentation using a dark brown, leatherette box with white thread stitching and with the COHIBA trademark on the top-center. Inside, the lighter rests in a cut-out in a creame colored, soft 'foam'(?) insert. There is an 'official' COHIBA card tucked into the top of the box. 

As it was empty, I began adjusting the fuel valve. That's when a problem appeared. The black plastic ring with screw driver slots seemed to be slipping. I loosened the small screw that holds the gold colored plate to the bottom of the lighter. Sure enough, the black plastic piece was not gripping the steel vavle but…. the valve has screwdriver slots cut into it. Put the plate back on leaving the black plastic part out. The opening is large enough for my screwdriver to fit, allowing me to adjust fuel flow. 

Filled it up and let it rest for a while, warming back up. Adjusted the fuel valve to the + side and flipped the top over to the left. This releases the fuel. Touching the opening in the front of the lighter causes ignition and an instant, single torch flame, I mean instant! 

Used it to light up a La Floridita and I'm enjoying it as I post this. 

Of course, this just the first time I've used it and we all know what use and time can do to a lighter but at this point, I am very impressed with it. Oh, and its COHIBA colors are gorgeous. 

Dan


----------



## Lightninrod (May 17, 2014)

Some things I just remembered; you don't have to hold the ignition pad down, just lightly press it once and the flame continues until you flip the top back over. Keeping it pressed down while you light a cigar will just waste battery voltage. Also, when ignited, a bright red LED(?) hidden at the top of the ignition pad depression comes on and stays on until the top lid is closed. It makes the front of the lighter glow. 

And, I have no idea why the word "laser" is used in the description unless what I think is a LED is a red laser but I doubt it.


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

OK, thanks for the update :thumb:


----------



## Lightninrod (May 17, 2014)

I continue to be amazed by this lighter. The 'touch' is the same as you would touch your smartphone or tablet screen. If one is ever stricken with arthritis in a hand, this would be easy to use versus having to use pressure in one fashion or another to ignite and maintain ignition. 

I use to be irritated when a touchup was needed, now I look for any excuse to use this ligher. 

Dan


----------



## johnnysidestreet (Jun 16, 2013)

looks nice, just not sure i'd be willing to spend $70 on a lighter


----------



## Lightninrod (May 17, 2014)

I got it for $35 and free shipping on ebay. Sadly, that seller has no more. 

After using this one, I'd pay twice that much. 

Dan


----------



## Shemp75 (May 26, 2012)

I am waiting for this to come out


----------



## Tackett (Sep 7, 2008)

Anyone ever see that monster monster cohiba table lighter? It's pretty amusing.


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

Shemp75 said:


> I am waiting for this to come out


I'm waiting to hear from someone who gets one.


----------



## metinemre (Jul 26, 2014)

SeanTheEvans said:


> I'm waiting to hear from someone who gets one.


+1 Looks really interesting.


----------



## Lightninrod (May 17, 2014)

Tackett said:


> Anyone ever see that monster monster cohiba table lighter? It's pretty amusing.


I d/k if I can post a link but I'll try: 
COHIBA Cigar Desk Top Lighter Quad Torches Touch Sensor Gold New Item | eBay

I read somewhere else that the shipping weight is 6 lbs.


----------



## Lightninrod (May 17, 2014)

Shemp75 said:


> I am waiting for this to come out


I don't like the idea of pressing the cigar foot onto a hot coil. Touchups would be a problem too and you wouldn't be able to use it if you like creating a long ash. I applaud new ideas though so I'd like to see some user's post about it.

Dan


----------



## Tackett (Sep 7, 2008)

Lightninrod said:


> I d/k if I can post a link but I'll try:
> COHIBA Cigar Desk Top Lighter Quad Torches Touch Sensor Gold New Item | eBay
> 
> I read somewhere else that the shipping weight is 6 lbs.


This is the kne I was referring to:

Massive COHIBA 4 Torch Desk or Coffee Table Lighter with Cigar Punch and Cigar S | eBay


----------



## Lightninrod (May 17, 2014)

Gotcha. I showed the "touch" type.


----------



## Tackett (Sep 7, 2008)

Both are stupidly big though. I'd like to pull one of those out at a BBQ one day.


----------

